# Unused Fiber Terminations



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you mean just a plastic blank to hold the unused fiber connectors?


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

Never seen it done but if you Google "din rail fiber patch panel" there are a bunch of options. Terminate all 4 strands in the patch box and then just do a jumper to their device.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Is it going on a din rail or into a standard 19" rack? Options are available from a back box with a faceplate with fiber inserts, a LIU, or a small wallmount cabinet.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I always just put the unused connections in the little zip-lock bags the connectors come in, and zip them up as much as possible. If I had to "park" them somewhere, I'd just pop the appropriate fiber connector in an unused patch bay opening and park it there.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just realized that you're probably working inside an industrial control panel, like on NTron switches, and probably don't have a patch bay. I know that Phoenix contact makes din rail fiber patch thing-a-ma-bobs that you could use for a parking spot. Let me google something.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Found this one right off, but it's for SCRJ. Not sure what flavor you're terminating.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll admit to being puzzled why having unused fiber spares out in the open like that is so superior to hiding them inside the Panduit, like is normally done?


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow. Thanks for all the input. I will try and answer your questions:

The terminations will not be on a standard 19"rack. They will be in enclosures that are located remotely from the main network area.

We are using Phoenix Contact fiber to copper adapters, however they only have "two" connections. Need to "land" 4.

I do not think it is superior to terminate the spares, however, the GC and customer does. The original plan was to coil up and shove in Panduit.

I think that I found something from Panduit that will work.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If they are terminated, put the dust caps on them and hide them in the panduit.


----------



## Michael_e (Mar 25, 2013)

Corning makes a din rail mounted O1P. Then just use a 6port panel to land all 4 connectors.
Watch out for front clearance as it can be an issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

CYoung said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the input. I will try and answer your questions: The terminations will not be on a standard 19"rack. They will be in enclosures that are located remotely from the main network area. We are using Phoenix Contact fiber to copper adapters, however they only have "two" connections. Need to "land" 4. I do not think it is superior to terminate the spares, however, the GC and customer does. The original plan was to coil up and shove in Panduit. I think that I found something from Panduit that will work.


My customers always want it all terminated so they can patch things themselves. Just like our project next week at a high school. We are running a new 12 strand from the athletic training center to the stadium. They will only be using two strands but they want to keep it open so they can patch without having to pay to have me come back out and terminate again. Cheaper for them to have them all terminated at once as well.


----------

